# need prayers b/c of divorce.



## BAR308 (Apr 14, 2012)

well, after 10 hard years my wife is calling it quits with me. when we got married we were religious cultists. i started reading the Bible 7 years ago and got saved. she did not. she remains in her satanic cult as of today. she's a good person and thinks she is on her way to heaven but is in an evil religion. her religion cannot save her as it blasphemes Bible Christianity. 

anyway, she has turned against me since i left her church 7 years ago. she now thinks i am a Jesus freak. all i do is follow the Word of God. she has worked against me and all that i do since i left her church. i have remained by her side in love and prayer, praying God would save her. well, that hasnt happened. she no longer wants to be with me and i cant keep the marriage together any longer.

i have seen this coming for a while and its a miracle we were together as long as we were. i am at peace with this but we have 4 precious kids (ages 2-10) who will be the ones that get really hurt by this. i really ask that you pray for them and for my wife to get saved. maybe if God will save her in the next year it wont be too late to fix our marriage. 

Jesus wasn't kidding with this verse:

Matthew 10:35-37
35 For I came to set a man at variance against his father, and the daughter against her mother, and the daughter in law against her mother in law:
36 and a man's foes shall be they of his own household.

and to ANY who read this and are still looking at getting married one day... don't ever break this command.

2 Corinthians 6:14
Be not unequally yoked with unbelievers: for what fellowship have righteousness and iniquity? or what communion hath light with darkness?

thank you dear folks for your prayers.

Much Love,
Marlin


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 14, 2012)

I hope & pray it will all work out to the best. Hopefully your wife will see the light and become a Christian. If she stays in the satanic cult she will drag ya'lls children into it. You'll have to take them to your Church and teach them about Jesus. It will still be their choice when they get older but they will have had your influence also.


----------



## BAR308 (Apr 15, 2012)

thx, dodger. at least theres one who is willing to pray for someone in need... peace friend.

M


----------



## 2789britt (Apr 15, 2012)

i will pray for u i recently went through divorce myself


----------



## speedcop (Apr 15, 2012)

Sad to say but went through that years ago. Thank God my two daughters knew Christ as their saviour and  even that they were small then they have remained faithful into their adult life. You speak as though you have a strong relationship with God, and he will not disappoint you. From experience, keep his faith and it will get better. Continue to steer your children to Christ at every chance you get and they will not depart. Remember, evil will not triumph over God nor those close to us. WE PRAY FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BROTHER!


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 15, 2012)

Been through a divorce myself several years ago and I will pray for your situation. I think your faith and obedience will pay off.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 16, 2012)

sent.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 16, 2012)

prayers said and hang in there brother.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 16, 2012)

sent


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 16, 2012)

2789britt said:


> i will pray for u i recently went through divorce myself





Core Lokt said:


> prayers said and hang in there brother.



It will get better.  Keep your faith.  Be what your kids need.  Show them Christ when they are with you.  Pray.  Pray with them.  Get them involved in your prayers.  You will come out on the other side a better man.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 16, 2012)

Prayer sent for all y'all.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 16, 2012)

Prayers sent that God will change your wifes heart! He is in the miracle business.


----------



## CAL90 (Apr 16, 2012)

Prayers sent for your family


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 16, 2012)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## Kawaliga (Apr 16, 2012)

I will pray for you also.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Apr 17, 2012)

Done Brother.


----------



## olcowman (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm praying for ya, but... if your wife is sure enough tied up with some sort of 'satanic cult'... we need to start studying on you getting custody of them younguns? I reckon I'm kinda ignorant on some of these 'new age', hippy hugging churches that's popping up nowadays... and these contemporary rock and roll churches (Jesus lite per my wife) that are packing folks in are a new phenomenom out here where the country folks still live. So when someone mentions devil worshipping... well I automatically think of naked folks a dancing around a big fire, chanting rock and roll songs backwards, a sacrificing chickens and doing weird things with billy goats? 

I ain't sure just what ya'll was mixed up in, but I'd sure make it a point to let the judge know that your soon to be ex-wife is still active and it might not be the best situation for your kids. 

 Good Luck... and in times like these you got to put your trust in the Good Lord... and a slick lawyer.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 23, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 23, 2012)

Praying for you and your family.

-Dilla killa


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 23, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ASH556 (Apr 23, 2012)

Praying for you and your family.  I'll share this that may help a bit:

My Mom got saved when I was 5 and my Dad did not.  Shortly after, my Dad left for another woman.  To this day, my Dad is still not a believer and lives what I can only surmise as a "cursed" life.  My Mom, on the other hand, raised me in the church and both my life and her life have been "blessed" significantly.  I suppose that in that regard, I am grateful that my Dad left when he did.  

Perhaps your children will experience the same thing (except with the blessing coming from you, their Father).


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 23, 2012)

Praying for you and your family. Forty years ago when I walked down the aisle the first time, neither of us were Christians. I got saved in 1976, she didn't. We stayed together nine more years. When she left she said she had pretended to be a child of God all that time, because she knew that's what I wanted. Said she was miserable, and couldn't pretend anymore. If I have an enemy, I wouldn't wish a divorce on my worse one. The hurt never ends, and you pull your children and grandchildren between two worlds. I stayed on my own for five years, marrying a wonderful Christian woman from my Church. She has been a good mother to my children, and a great wife to me. I have endured cancer several times, and she cared for me when I couldn't. I know I have a gem. I plan to be found with her till my Lord calls me home.


----------



## CenterMass06 (Apr 28, 2012)

Prayers sent brother.......


----------



## stumpy1 (May 3, 2012)

sent 

Stumpy


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

I have prayed for you and yours and will continue to do so.


----------



## NG ALUM (May 22, 2012)

I prayed for you and HER when i read this! It will be alright.


----------



## BAR308 (Aug 20, 2012)

well, folks. maybe yalls prayers helped out. just about since i began this thread she has been a different woman. she now acts like she is happy and wants to stay married. i dont know why but she seems like she wants to keep our family together. she;s been nice and caring again to me. who knows, maybe this marriage will work.

i still pray she gets saved and rejects her cult and turns to Biblical Christianity...

thx ALL! for your prayers.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll be praying for yall brother!!!


----------



## mattech (Aug 20, 2012)

awesome, will continue to prayer for yall.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2012)

Good News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 20, 2012)

God bless you and her and your future together.
Ain't it amazing?


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 21, 2012)

The atheists must not visit this section of the forum.. prayers sent


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 22, 2012)

Prayers continuing for you and your family.


----------

